# New to forum



## mom1kid (Apr 6, 2010)

I am new to this forum, but not to fish Keeping. I have had fish ever sine i was a little girl, from bettas the whole way to 4 ft oscars. now I live on my own have for a while, But have Gotten my own tank (36gallon had the tank for 4 months now, in it is 2 pelcos one albino the other unkonwn, 5 glo fish, 2 tiger barbs,and now 4 mollies. My question is I just got 2 mollies over the weekend, already had two in my tank (females) got two more females. This time i went with 2 ballon mollies though, and i was wondering since they are already balloned, how can you tell they are pregnant, other then the black spot (she has one, but not very big) becasue I got her on saturday and she grew and grew in 3 days. the females are chasing her around and a male tiger barb will not let her alone. Is there anything else i can do to tell if she is pregnant?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

mom1kid said:


> I am new to this forum, but not to fish Keeping. I have had fish ever sine i was a little girl, from bettas the whole way to 4 ft oscars. now I live on my own have for a while, But have Gotten my own tank (36gallon had the tank for 4 months now, in it is 2 pelcos one albino the other unkonwn, 5 glo fish, 2 tiger barbs,and now 4 mollies. My question is I just got 2 mollies over the weekend, already had two in my tank (females) got two more females. This time i went with 2 ballon mollies though, and i was wondering since they are already balloned, how can you tell they are pregnant, other then the black spot (she has one, but not very big) becasue I got her on saturday and she grew and grew in 3 days. the females are chasing her around and a male tiger barb will not let her alone. Is there anything else i can do to tell if she is pregnant?


Make sure you get at least 3 more Tiger Barbs. With just two you're liable to have some serious fin nippers on your hands.


----------



## mom1kid (Apr 6, 2010)

thank you.


----------

